# Chaos Dwarfs?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Are they going to get a proper book from Forgeworld or will they have to reply on with experimental rules for ever?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

There is supposedly an Army List in Throne of Tamurkhan; the experimental rules certainly refer to there being one, so I doubt it will get edited out at this late stage.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much what Dave said. From what we've been told they will have a fully playable army list in the Throne of Tamurkhan book, which is Warhammer Forges equivilent of the Imperial Armor books.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Any idea when this book is due out?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

There isn't a actual date set but it is suspected that they will release this summer.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i did read there releasing the rules for the army in the book named in earlier posts, but i also heard there not going to be releasing all the models for the army , there gonna be very limited what they release for chaos dwarfs


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

in the newest white dwarf there a little artical saying the book
Throne of Tamurkhan book part1 on sale now but i looked on forgeworld and its not up yet


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> in the newest white dwarf there a little artical saying the book
> Throne of Tamurkhan book part1 on sale now but i looked on forgeworld and its not up yet


It is technically the July edition, so it might not be for a few days. That does not help with the waiting though.


----------

